#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-11
<chilts> morning
<snail> One of these days I'm going to design a system specifically so that it can give "418 I'm a teapot" errors in the right situations...
<lifeless> short n stout ?
<ojwb> mmm ... stout
<ibeardslee> mmmm .. stout
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-12
<timClicks> are there good instructions about setting up an apt-get cache anywhere
<timClicks> I don't want to mirror the whole repo
<timClicks> but only want to download packages once and then promulgate them to about 4 computers I have at home
<mwhudson> timClicks: apt-zeroconf maybe>
<mwhudson> ?
 * timClicks looks
<mwhudson> timClicks: there is also apt-cacher-ng
<snail> afternoon everyone
<hads> timClicks: Check out squid-deb-proxy it's easy and mostly automatic.
<hads> In the past I've tried apt-proxy, apt-cacher, apt-cacher-ng and now use squid-deb-proxy which is much more stable
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning
<ibeardslee> trying to track down why my PC restarted at 23:59 :(\
<hads> Morning
<hads> ajmitch: Will have more ALIX stock tomorrow or Friday probably.
<ajmitch> hads: ok, that was fairly quick
<ajmitch> I probably won't have time for it for a few weeks due to various things going on :)
<hads> Cool, just wanted to give you a heads up - this time :)
<ajmitch> heh, thanks :)
<Atamira> mornin
<ojwb> morning
<snail> morngin all
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-13
<ojwb> are there any public stats for comparative usage for the various ubuntu releases?
<mwhudson> i doubt it
<mwhudson> there aren't any public stats for the usage of ubuntu at all, afaik and the private ones are pretty much guesses i think :)
<ojwb> just package downloads normalised would be handy
<ojwb> I'm curious is there's much point backporting packages to hardy now, for example
<ajmitch> ojwb: it's a bit hard to get even download stats, given the number of mirrors around
<ajmitch> I don't know if the 'official' mirrors supply stats back to canonical or not & even then you can have further caching
<ajmitch> but yeah, I doubt there's a lot of point backporting to hardy
<ojwb> yeah, though for my purposes "quite a few people" vs "practically nobody" is useful
<ojwb> i gave up on dapper some time ago
<ajmitch> hardy should be EOL on desktop support soon
<ojwb> yes, though this is xapian which is widely used on server
<ojwb> +s
<ajmitch> how hard is it to backport for hardy as well?
<ojwb> it already supports it, but there are a few special cases which are for hardy only now
 * ojwb wonders if there are PPA stats
<ojwb> I can't see an obvious link in the interface
<ojwb> be a nice guide for cases like this
<ajmitch> http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/tracking-ppa-download-statistics
<ojwb> that was quick
<ojwb> hmm the linked to blog is frustrating
<ojwb> tells you how to manipulate a ppa object
<ojwb> but not how to create it
<ojwb> which seems to be the hard part...
 * ojwb bookmarks it anywya
<ajmitch> I've managed to get a ppa record & the build records by a bit of hacking around
<ojwb> yeah, don't really have time for that this week - off to the UK tomorrow
<ajmitch> e.g. lp.people['ajmitch'].getPPAByName(name='ppa') gets the first ppa I have (and probably the only one)
<ajmitch> hopefully it's a nice, uneventful flight :)
 * ojwb wonders what an lp is
<ojwb> hopefully
<ajmitch> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<ajmitch> lp = Launchpad.login_anonymously('staging')
<ajmitch> then with the ppa, I cheated & used getPublishedBinaries()[0].getDownloadCount() to get something to show :)
<ajmitch> I think there's a better way than looking at wach published binary, but I haven't used this
<ojwb> aha
<ojwb> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad - needs more mentions of launchpad I feel
<ajmitch> probably
<ojwb> hmm, 0
<ojwb> nobody loves your first binary
<ajmitch> it's old, probably predates the stats
<ajmitch> & I was using it only for build testing in the PPA
<ojwb> ah
<ojwb> 25!
<ajmitch> you're getting somewhere with it?
<ojwb> ish
<ajmitch> looks like you can get stats per day
<ojwb> for b in lp.people['xapian-backports'].getPPAByName(name='ppa').getPublishedBinaries(): print "%d\t%s %s" % (b.getDownloadCount(), b.binary_package_name, b.binary_package_version)
<ojwb> doesn't work for the xapian-1.2 ppa for some reason
<ajmitch> ojwb: what do you get?
<ojwb> oh, it works sometimes
<ojwb> other times: TypeError: 'int' object is unsubscriptable
<ojwb> i guess that's flakey server or something
<ojwb> me speak english good
<ojwb> seems to work the second time in quick succession pretty reliably
<ojwb> I guess the first may pull data into cache
<ojwb> looks like hardy is about 10% of lucid
<ojwb> where lucid is 100 ish
<ojwb> varies a lot by the subpackage though
<ajmitch> might be useful to graph it & see how many of the hardy downloads are recent comared to lucid
<ojwb> this was for the 1.2.4 release, which was december I think
 * mwhudson_ gets 403s from nz.archive.ubuntu.com ... whut
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> sigh
<Atamira> whats the matter ibeardslee ?
<ibeardslee> politicians
<Atamira> heh. they're all terrible
<Atamira> according to forbes, we're the 8th in the world for a corrupt govt...with iceland and finland
<ibeardslee> the problems is they can make choices about what the right thing to do is
<timClicks> i'm pretty confused that things have come to this
<timClicks> especially b/c officials and politicians have been told of the negative consequences
<Atamira> oops. cant find the article..i might be wrong on that
<timClicks> Atamira, I think you'll find we're the least corrupt country
<ibeardslee> it seems (without getting as crass as I really could) that they are starting to line us up to bend over for the TPPA
<timClicks> from Transparency International
<Atamira> we're mild compared to some of the others in the world thats true
<Atamira> we were debating who was the worse
<Atamira> the sth africans at work reckon africa is the most corrupt
<timClicks> I know that there people within MED & MFAT that are concerned
<Atamira> technically its somalia..which i guess is close
<timClicks> but, Wellington's very smal
<timClicks> and leaks can be career destroying
<ibeardslee> not soverignty destroying?
<timClicks> this is a trend that has been going on for a long time
<timClicks> many trade agreements are taking place internationally
<timClicks> actually, WIPO (World IP Organisation) agreements didn't really suit the USA
<timClicks> so they created TRIPS
<timClicks> I don
<ojwb> no, you tim
<timClicks> I don't have too much time this morning to go over the whole thing
<timClicks> But, in terms of sovereignty.. I wouldn't fight the battle on that front
<timClicks> Politicians are advised by economists
<timClicks> who are advised by economic models
<timClicks> that give way to empirical data
<timClicks> Therefore, if the right data can get to the policy advisers, then the legislation will change
<timClicks> There's increasing evidence that strict IP laws protect the businesses that know how and are able to utilise those monopolies
<timClicks> But, they tend to make a country worse off
<timClicks> For example, take copyright
<timClicks> the argument goes that we need a 100+ year monopoly in order to incentivise creative works
<timClicks> however, I think that confuses the incentive to create a work from the incentive to distribute it
<timClicks> distribution costs are extremely low for digital content
<timClicks> therefore, they're mostly irrelevant
<timClicks> which means, we should only provide the term of the copyright that would incentivise the *creation* of the work
<timClicks> that's the hard bit - getting a new novel written
<timClicks> once it's written, it's easy to reproduce
<timClicks> we need to create a system that does enough to get creators rewarded for the first bit. Once that's done, what matters is that consumers can access a work at the lowest cost possible (which increases consumer surplus, e.g. economic win)
<ojwb> and there's a lot of work which is based on out of copyright stuff, so out of copyright likely has economic benefits
<ojwb> not for the original author, but for the economy, probably
<ojwb> endless sherlock holmes inspired stuff, for example
<snail> morning all
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-14
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: are there fun and games at Canonical?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: some piece of networking kit exploded
<ibeardslee> ouch
<lifeless> a fairly key bit
 * ajmitch hopes it wasn't a literal explosion with magic smoke being let out
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> looks like APNIC has run dry on ipv4 blocks for now
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> yay. last day of work
<ibeardslee> quit .. or holidays?
<ibeardslee> or retired after the lotto win?
<Atamira> rostered off
<Atamira> 4 days on 4 days off
<ibeardslee> ahh right
<Atamira> and i wish re the lotto win
<Atamira> im not that lucky
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I take it you didn't win, and so aren't able to shout us all a trip to UDS?
<ibeardslee> sorry ajmitch
<ajmitch> aw
<ibeardslee> I'm here in Dubai
<ibeardslee> nice room
<ibeardslee> well floor
<ajmitch> penthouse?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> the butler is bringing the gold ferrari to the front, going for a drive
<ibeardslee> back later
<ibeardslee> ..
<ajmitch> at this rate, you'll be collecting the dole next week :)
<ibeardslee> heh
<Atamira> what happened to the gold lambo?
<ibeardslee> gave it away .. too ostentatious
<Atamira> ahh..how thoughtful of you
<ibeardslee> well that's just how I am .. now, where is that caviar?
 * ajmitch shouldn't get distracted by reading ubuntu-devel
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> and a lovely one it here here too (warning: may be a lie)
<thumper> mwhudson: :-)
<thumper> mwhudson: may be similar to here
 * thumper has a new job \\o/
<mwhudson> how did i managed to say "here here" instead of "is here"
<thumper> mwhudson: if it makes you feel any better, I read it as "is here"
<mwhudson> thumper: have you fixed unity yet!!
<ajmitch> thumper: new job?
<thumper> mwhudson: not yet, but I am now officially moving to the DX team
<mwhudson> my current unity entertainment is that the unit widgets are appearing below the windows
<ajmitch> thumper: that's a bit of a change
<thumper> what unit widgets?
<thumper> ajmitch: yeah... it'll be interesting
<mwhudson> thumper: the launcher, that thing that appears when you press super
<thumper> mwhudson: that's pretty odd
<mwhudson> thumper: not going to argue with that
<ajmitch> thumper: I'll be sure to pass on all my unity complaints to you then :)
<thumper> heh, bug reports preferred
<thumper> I start with DX in two weeks
<thumper> I get to fix up branch stacking first
<mwhudson> what's the name for the thing that appears when you press super?
<ajmitch> so you'll get to go to the various DX sessions at UDS :)
<thumper> the launcher
 * thumper isn't at UDS
<thumper> but I will be at the DX sprint the week before
<ajmitch> that's a shame
<thumper> it would have been two weeks away from the girls
<thumper> home life cals
<thumper> calls
<ajmitch> fair enough, and I suppose it falls just around school holidays as well?
<thumper> just after
<ajmitch> do you know what area you'll end up working on?
<thumper> unity
<ajmitch> nice
 * thumper wanders into the kitchen to make a coffee :)
<ajmitch> fwiw, I started on a unity lens to search LP :)
<thumper> ajmitch: I don't really know much about lenses yet
<thumper> in fact I had to ask njpatel what they were last night :)
<ajmitch> they appear to be relatively straightforward
<ajmitch> I blame jcastro for getting me interested in it though
<ibeardslee> speaking of unity .. when you click on the applications .. you get recently used, installed and available for installation  (unsure of the exact working, no working unity about atm)
<ibeardslee> is there a way to tell it not to show stuff that isn't installed?
 * ajmitch doesn't know the answer to that one
<ibeardslee> oh beta 2
<ajmitch> thankfully they fixed the large memory leak that was causing compiz to eat all my RAM :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-17
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
 * thumper shivers 
<thumper> I can see snow on the hill
<ajmitch> thumper: time to move to the northern hemisphere for 5-6 months
<thumper> heh
<thumper> if I was all alone, I'd probably consider that
<ajmitch> walking down to the bus this morning, I was rather tempted :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-10
<thumper> omg... setting up a new family PC
<thumper> has windows 7 on it
<thumper> already rebooted 3 times
<thumper> and I've not even installed the first bit of software
 * thumper will make it dual boot with precise
<ajmitch> thumper: and then you'll have to install updates for each piece of software you install
 * ojwb wonders if ajmitch is talking about ubuntu or windows 7 there
<ajmitch> both, especially if you install ubuntu from a 12.04 beta 2 ISO
<ojwb> ah
<ojwb> it seems maverick dies today
<ajmitch> yay
 * ajmitch upgraded his desktop at home to precise in the weekend
<ajmitch> work desktop still runs lucid
 * ibeardslee shudders to think what people have floating around here
<ojwb> the update tool does at least prompt you
 * ajmitch doesn't use the update tool
<ojwb> unless you disable that
<ibeardslee> it does .. but sometimes those being prompted go 'ahh dunno'
<ajmitch> so I get all sorts of interesting upgrade bugs to file & fix
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> so who are Blue Systems?
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<Atamira> mornin
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<snail> how was your break?
<chilts> good, lovely weather
<chilts> yours?
<snail> great
<snail> chilts: the web page I was talking to your wife about is http://helicon.vuw.ac.nz/menu (not sure if you can access that without a password from off campus) the software is http://www.oclc.org/ezproxy/
<chilts> yeah, can't get into the first link, but looking at the 2nd now
<snail> can you get to http://helicon.vuw.ac.nz.helicon.vuw.ac.nz/menu ?
<chilts> it redirects me to https://login.helicon.vuw.ac.nz/login
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-11
<ojwb> ?
 * ojwb wonders if he lost some irc traffic there
<chilts> ojwb: I bumped into snail on the ferry last Thursday, so kinda continuing that conversation :)
<chilts> you lost irl traffic, not irc traffic :D
<snail> ojwb: it turns out that chilts's other half and I have kind-of related jobs
 * ojwb will have to step up his stalking
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> mmmm 140 updates
<chilts> morning
<chilts> is that like the new Twitter, only allows 140 updates at any one time?
<ibeardslee> precise updates
<chilts> in which case, 140 probably isn't too bad :)
<chilts> maybe
<chilts> dunno
 * ibeardslee is updating each morning atm
 * ajmitch doesn't update nearly as often
<hads> I wonder if PTP/MTP works better in precise. I forgot to check that.
<hads> s/better/for file transfers/
<thumper> morning
<hads> No is the answer to that.
<hads> (not to you, thumper)
<thumper> haha
<hads> morning
<G> hah, morning folks :)
<hads> I knew buying an Android phone with no SD card was going to be painful. I did it anyway.
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<ajmitch> hads: what's the mtp issue?
<hads> No idea. It doesn't work? :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I just saw a new version of libmtp land in the review queue a few minutes ago, maybe it'll fix some problems? :)
<hads> Neat, will wait and see. At the moment the device is recognised, a popup show up asking what to do. Open folder and it takes ~30 seconds to show directory structure.
<hads> Try to create a folder or something and get an "Unspecified Error"
<ajmitch> not so useful
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-13
<kcj> Afternoon.
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> it seems US airport security has a new test - say your name without looking at your passport
<ojwb> i guess it'll catch terrorists with a poor memory
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<snail> I've just upgraded to 11.4 after a restart I now need 'ifdown --all; ifup --all' how do i fix that?
<ojwb> do you mean 12.4?
<ojwb> not that I know the answer for that either...
<snail> no.
<snail> i've got two more upgrades to go...
<ojwb> ah
<ojwb> hmm, i upgraded some servers from 10.04 to 11.10 and didn't hit that
<ojwb> in 3 steps I mean
<ojwb> which was good as I was ssh-ing to them
<ojwb> i'd be tempted to just continue upgrading and see if it is fixed by the next one
<ojwb> at least if you have physical access easily
<snail> what's the command for doing it all at once?
<ojwb> do-release-upgrade
<ojwb> I think I used that rather than apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-08
<kieppie> howdy
<kieppie> anyone else experiencing interim issues @ google.co.nz
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> oh curse the lastest kernel+nvidia combination in raring
<ajmitch> morning
<G> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-09
<mwhudson> er, morning?
<chilts> afternoon
<Atamira> are there any linux users in christchurch? or businesses even that use linux?
<olly> Atamira: egressive (now part of catalyst)
<Atamira> ooo
<olly> or at least they do open source, so it would seem surprising if linux isn't involved
<Atamira> sweet
<Atamira> do they have a lug in chch?
<olly> looks like there is (or was) a canterbury lug
<Atamira> oh cool thanks olly
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> afternoon
<ibeardslee> afternoon? where are you atm?
<ajmitch> the US
<ojwb> morning
<lifeless> Atamira: there are linux folk in Christchurch, yes.
<lifeless> Atamira: the lug seems dead, but there is tvic, and many folk that just do it without getting social
<snail> lifeless: when i was down there there were a bunch of folks at uni using linux
<lifeless> I should hope so :)
<snail> comp sci / physics / astronomy / chemistry
<snail> are you at uni?
<lifeless> there's probably 10-15 K folk
<lifeless> in the christchurch region
<lifeless> and probably 2K home Linux users.
<lifeless> snail: me, LOL, no.
<lifeless> snail: I keep dallying with the idea of going back and getting some paper for the wall
<snail> i have paper for the wall, i'm just too lazy to hang it
<lifeless> I dropped out back in 1995 - I started uni at 16, which - hindsight - was too early : I hadn't learnt how to apply myself to anything
<snail> i have trouble leaving...
 * ibeardslee did one uni paper, put him off the idea of trying to study information systems after being 'in the business' for a number of years.
<ibeardslee> seriously a 200 level paper should be doing something better than teaching visual basic for applications with ms access
<snail> i don't support anyone else is working with https://tuakiri.ac.nz/ ?
<chilts> morning
<hads> The CLUG list is still going
<lifeless> oh look, Yet Another Federated Login system
<thumper> morning
<snail> lifeless: i see your cynicism and raise you one government department, four CRIs and six universities
<lifeless> snail: Is it at least standards based?
<lifeless> and not roll-your-own-standard?
<G> lifeless: hmmmm interesting, kind of in the same category myself, the arguements against doing higher education earlier didn't work at the time
<snail> lifeless: yep, shibboleth / internet2 based
<lifeless> snail: well, thats something :)
<lifeless> G: when nothing has been *hard*, you have no basis for comparison
<snail> lifeless: until you have to explain to a theology prof why your standard is named after the first recorded incident of ethnic cleansing...
<lifeless> G: and then the uni curve is steep, so you get so far in - e.g. a couple years, and then bam, its like a phase change.
<G> should one be worried about the fact that they are still advertising a December '12 outage as a future event
<snail> G: as it happens i'm having a phone call with them this morning about that every thing (amongst others)
<G> lifeless: yeah, my problem was the reaction etc was more "Are you insane?" etc, instead of "well if you stay you'll be better of because X, Y, Z"
<lifeless> G: stay where? at high school? I'd already passed 7th form math and compsci, had no reason to stay
<mwhudson> mornign
<G> lifeless: yeah, I'd done 7th form math, but I do kind of wished I just switched schools and did 7th form anyway
<lifeless> mwhudson: highbank in raring uses linux-image-generic.
<mwhudson> lifeless: interesting
<lifeless> mwhudson: saw it go by in #u-d
<mwhudson> on the subject of education, /me is glad that i avoided (a) getting pushed up a year at any point (b) doing compsci at uni...
<thumper> lifeless: highbank
<thumper> ?
<mwhudson> calxeda arm server thingy
<mwhudson> i admit i can never remember which codename refers to which bit
<G> talking of ARM,  HP Moonshot looks neat, will be interesting to see the ARM based blades/cartridges/'term' that come out
 * ibeardslee is waiting to see what sort of real x86/64 'desktop replacement' the 64bit ARM will be able to do.
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: the desktop is dying, didn't you year?
<mwhudson> *hear
<lifeless> I should watch our internal briefing thingy for moonshot
<lifeless> ENOTIME
<ojwb> mwhudson: i think it's more that they're trying to kill the desktop...
<G> "The desktop is dead, long live the desktop?" ;)
<ibeardslee> The desktop ain't really dying so much as morphing into other devices
<ibeardslee> for a lot of people the desktop has turning into a laptop being used as a desktop
<ibeardslee> s/turning/turned/
<G> yep - although unless I can find a new laptop that does what I want, I'll be replacing my laptop with a Desktop
<ibeardslee> and media centres and game consoles are replacing the other functions
<ibeardslee> G: My Ultralap has replaced my home PC.
<lifeless> G: what do you want out of a laptop?
<G> I'd love to find a laptop that *gasp* a) only has a discrete graphics, or b) a descrete graphics device with the actual option to turn the integrated off (i.e. a non-muxless design)
<lifeless> G: HP probably has something, or failing that Alienware
<G> hmmmm good point on Alienware
<lifeless> G: what form factors are ok for you ?
<G> lifeless: to be honest, anything that isn't too small of a screen (definately no less than 14")
<lifeless> G: ok, so you want a behemoth
<G> it's almost always hooked up to external display
<lifeless> what about http://www8.hp.com/nz/en/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=5212912
<lifeless> Discrete: AMD Radeon HD 7570M (1 GB GDDR5 dedicated)
<ibeardslee> HP are good that if you care enough you can get a laptop without the legacy OS
<G> lifeless: ohhh that looks like something I could live with :)
<G> lifeless: except that has the Integrated, so the question if it's actually able to disable the Intel chip
 * ojwb has been slightly underwhelmed with the linux compatibility of his hp laptop
<lifeless> G: well, I just started looking ...
<ojwb> the wireless card only has an out of tree driver which crashes the kernel
<lifeless> ojwb: sadface :(
<ojwb> it claims to have overheated each time it reboots too - i think there's some windows thing which must reset something to stop that
<lifeless> ojwb: My 9470m is pretty much perfect, compat wise.
<ojwb> it does run hot too, but it hasn't overheated every time
<ojwb> oddly I discovered the wife of a friend in the UK has a seemingly identical model, but with a different built in wireless which works
<G> lifeless: hmmm, the 8570w might be more me tbh
<G> it has the nVidia Optimus - which iirc normally comes with the BIOS option to disable
<mwhudson> G: i didn't think that it was possible to get newer intel mobile chips without the gpu in them...
<ojwb> ibeardslee: i've actually just bought my first desktop since moving to NZ 5 years ago
<G> mwhudson: yeah, but some you can disable in BIOS (AFAIU)
<lifeless> G: if I had a discrete chip in this I would check for you
<G> lifeless: no problem
<lifeless> G: but HP is pretty sane about allowing customers to do WTF they want with their hardware, assuming it is capable ofit.
<lifeless> [of course, I have to claim that, working there and all]
<G> lifeless: yeah, as I understand it, the hardware vendors (i.e. AMD) changed the spec, and went from a user's choice to 'no getting around this'
<lifeless> well, don't get an AMD chipset :)
<G> hmmm so it looks like the 'w' models may be want I'm looking for
<G> but at that price it'd be cheaper to build a basic desktop, and just use a tablet for mobility
 * ojwb contemplates a small desktop full of helium with a tablet bolted to the side
<G> ojwb: you'd need a UPS unit in that configuration
<ojwb> ah, i have that part covered
<ojwb> I'll produce the helium by fusing hydrogen, and use the heat generated to power it
<ojwb> what could possibly go wrong...
<mwhudson> i don't think they make tokamaks that fit in your pocket yet
<ibeardslee> a hole bigger than Taupo?
<mwhudson> or inertial confinement lasers
<G> ojwb: hmmm, I like that idea
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-10
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-11
<ojwb> so the "DVI Dual-Link Digital/Analogue" cable I ordered from dicksmith turns out to be DVI-D and single link according to the box (and the connectors if I read them right)
<ojwb> it is DVI, so that's 1/3
<mwhudson> disk smith's is a terrible place to buy cables
<mwhudson> trademe is more reliable ime :)
<chilts> ascent!
<G> or if you have  PB Tech local, PB :)
<chilts> there is one around the corner from me in Wgtn
<G> for the most part, Trade Me is pretty good, but some of the descriptions leave a lot of doubt
<chilts> speaking of which, I might go there now
<ojwb> mwhudson: yeah, i wouldn't normally
<ojwb> ascent seemed to be out of stock of most of the cheaper DVI cables though
<ojwb> now i'm trying to find out if the computer and monitor actually support dual link, which doesn't seem to be documented anywhere
<ojwb> looking at wikipedia, for the supported resolutions it seems single link is fine
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> hi
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<snail> hi all
<ojwb> in case anyone cares, the single link dvi cable seems fine - looks like dual link is only needed for higher resolutions and/or bit depths than most monitors do
<chilts> morning
<chilts> that's twice I've said that
<chilts> an hour apart
<chilts> my short term memory is failing me
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-13
<ojwb> morning
<lifeless> ojwb: oh yeah, it definitely is that
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> you early birds
<lifeless> sqwak
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson is seeing lots of gpu glitches in latest quantal
<thumper> mwhudson: what do you mean?
<mwhudson> everything freezes for a second or so and then i get the "a system problem was detected" dialog
<mwhudson> which i usually dismiss, because i'm a terrible person
<thumper> ah...
<thumper> yep, that sounds kinda bad
<thumper> sometimes I feel like pummelling someone on my team
<thumper> having to argue about abstraction being a good thing is draining
<thumper> "gee, why not just use map[string]bool as a set of strings, it is a good approximation" :(
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> go has no standard library sets
<mwhudson> thumper: i guess i'll but RAOF when he wakes up :)
 * thumper nods
<mwhudson> in more distracting news: http://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm
<G> morning,   hmmm Burrito tunnels?   /me reads
<G> mwhudson: hmm, sounds tasty, but I prefer my Burritos to be made in front of me, I think I'll stick with going to Mexicali Fresh :)
<mwhudson> i wonder if anyone's broken wheedle yet
<thumper> mwhudson: oh, its up again?
<mwhudson> apparently
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> Mmm mexican, I wish we had something decent here.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> I need to reinstall my desktop but I have work to do :(
<hads> My goodness. I just found a workaround for some stupid bug I've been seeing for a year.
<mwhudson> heh
<hads> By reducing my memory to 8GB from 16GB I can run an apt-get update in mere seconds instead of 10 minutes!
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> that sounds fairly surprising :)
<hads> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1107150
<mwhudson> my 10 minute apt-gets were down to ipv6 confusion
<mwhudson> wow that sounds grotty
<hads> Indeed.
<mwhudson> oh, running the 32-bit kernel?
<hads> Yeah, this install is several upgrades old
<mwhudson> i see why you need to re-install :)
<ibeardslee> ++
<mwhudson> you can crossgrade to 64-bit kernel, but it's a bit confusing
<hads> Still, crappy bug.
<mwhudson> i don't really know how it works on intel, but my understanding is that PAE is a hack ...
<hads> I hear it's a hack too but, this is a regression, it used to work with an older PAE kernel.
<hads> 3.2.0-52 or older work apparently
<ibeardslee> on today's list for me is to upgrade an OSX Macbook Pro to Trusty
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson-> morning
<kcj> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-11
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly_> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-06
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-07
<olly> morning
 * olly upgrades to saucy
<olly> let's hope this goes more smoothly that raring did, where I had to edit the postinst of one of the mythtv packages to get it to work...
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-08
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-09
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-11
<mwhudson> hee hee now i'm on the wired network here i'm getting like 500 Mb/s to the ubuntu catalyst archive
<chilts> yay!
<pavlushka> Hi guys!
<pavlushka> TC!
<olly> morning
<olly> Shaky start to the day
<ibeardslee> yeah a bit of a wobble
<ibeardslee> seems Masterton is still getting some aftershocks after their 5.2
<mwhudson> yeah, i wonder if anyone was at the holdsworth campsite last night
<mwhudson> would have been an exciting morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> was certainly an interesting rattle up here when it happened, didn't actually think it was a quake at first
<olly> baby's first earthquake!
<olly> there was a severe weather watch for the tararuas from midnight last night, so I'd guess anyone deciding to camp at holdsworth is either quite hardy, or didn't check the forecast
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> impressively, the help for how to add a PPA is wrong:
<olly> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<olly> there's even a screenshot showing it working
<olly> did that command get renamed?
<olly> ah, both names work on ubuntu (trusty at least)
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+lang/mi .. not a good look :(
#ubuntu-nz 2017-04-12
<ibeardslee> morning all
<olly> morning
